# Rhinestone Decor Machine for sale



## paulina1071 (Oct 17, 2013)

Serious Inquiries Only! please send a private message. Decor 2 color machine, purchased it last year in April brand new looking to sell. PU in New York


----------



## Sparkle Diva (Jul 24, 2013)

I have a 6 color and am looking to expand with a 2 color. How many hours does it have on the fan? What are you asking for it?


----------



## Sparkle Diva (Jul 24, 2013)

paulina1071 said:


> Serious Inquiries Only! please send a private message. Decor 2 color machine, purchased it last year in April brand new looking to sell. PU in New York


Does it have a pump or does it have the external air compressor? Is it still available? How much do you want for it. I am only interested if it has a pump.


----------

